# medíocre



## andre luis

WAMORZINHO said:


> NOSSA! mediocre?? um pouco forte hein!!hahaha
> Já não é facil sermos avaliados, ainda mais correndo o risco de tirarmos uma nota mediocre!!


Eu acho que em Portugal não tem a conotação tão negativa quanto aqui.


----------



## Carfer

andre luis said:


> Eu acho que em Portugal não tem a conotação tão negativa quanto aqui.


 
Também creio que não (e digo creio porque só posso avaliar a conotação que terá no Brasil pela reacção de wamorzinho à palavra).


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Carfer said:


> Também creio que não (e digo creio porque só posso avaliar a conotação que terá no Brasil pela reacção de wamorzinho à palavra).


 Eu penso na palavra mediocre como uma palavra muito forte! Entendo como uma coisa absurdamente idiota!


----------



## Carfer

Para nós significa tão somente isto (Dicionário da Porto Editora), particularmente a primeira e a terceira acepção. Não sei se há interesse em abrir outro tópico, embora seja verdade que ao falarmos de 'mediocre' ainda estamos a falar de escalas classificativas, dado o seu uso em Portugal.

*1.* que está entre o bom e o mau;
*2. *que não é grande nem pequeno;
*3. *quase sofrível;


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Carfer said:


> Para nós significa tão somente isto (Dicionário da Porto Editora), particularmente a primeira e a terceira acepção. Não sei se há interesse em abrir outro tópico, embora seja verdade que ao falarmos de 'mediocre' ainda estamos a falar de escalas classificativas, dado o seu uso em Portugal.
> 
> *1.* que está entre o bom e o mau;
> *2. *que não é grande nem pequeno;
> *3. *quase sofrível;


 mediocre seria uma palavra que significa que esta _entre algo?_.
sem definição de bom ou ruim? é só algo mediano?
entendi direito?

agora pensando melhor, uso a palavra mediocre quando quero dizer q a atitude da pessoa foi ridicula, e chamando a pessoa de mediocre acabo dizendo que ela é um nada? será que estou viajando demais?rsrs


----------



## Alandria

Mas medíocre sempre foi "mediano"...


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Alandria said:


> Mas medíocre sempre foi "mediano"...


 Alandria, conversando com minhas colegas de trabalho sobre a palavra mediocre, elas tiveram a mesma reação que eu tive quando vi a palavra mediocre.
Por mais que signifique mediano, é uma palavra forte e ofensiva.
E comentando sobre a curiosidade de utilizar a palavra mediocre como definição de notas, por mais que o significado seja mediano todas ficaram boquiabertas.
Burro significa animal, mas tenho certeza que você não gostaria que te chamassem de burra.
Espero ter sido clara no meu ponto de vista, claro, sempre respeitando o seu.


----------



## Alandria

WAMORZINHO said:


> Alandria, conversando com minhas colegas de trabalho sobre a palavra mediocre, elas tiveram a mesma reação que eu tive quando vi a palavra mediocre.
> Por mais que signifique mediano, é uma palavra forte e ofensiva.
> E comentando sobre a curiosidade de utilizar a palavra mediocre como definição de notas, por mais que o significado seja mediano todas ficaram boquiabertas.
> Burro significa animal, mas tenho certeza que você não gostaria que te chamassem de burra.
> Espero ter sido clara no meu ponto de vista, claro, sempre respeitando o seu.


 
Desculpa se isso pode acabar te ofendendo indiretamente, mas o uso da palavra "medíocre" como ofensiva é próprio da ignorância de muitas pessoas a respeito dela e se a usam com essa acepção, não deixam de estar erradas. 

Essa palavra veio diretamente do latim (usada em outras línguas latinas também), até o próprio inglês usa essa palavra e o sinônimo é realmente "mediano/regular", claro que sem o acento do português.
Dá uma olhada aí:

http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/med%C3%ADocre
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mediocre
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/mediocre


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Alandria said:


> Desculpa se isso pode acabar te ofendendo indiretamente, mas o uso da palavra "medíocre" como ofensiva é próprio da ignorância de muitas pessoas a respeito dela e se a usam com essa acepção, não deixam de estar erradas.


Isso jamais me ofenderia, estou aqui para aprender.
Não sei da origem da palavra mediocre. Mas sei que o uso pode gerar muita confusão.
Se você não acha que seja uma palavra ofensiva saia por ai falando!
Boa sorte!


----------



## Katuka

Algumas palavras aqui no Brasil, se transformaram (resultado do que nos conta Alandria) em algo totalmente diferente.
O que nos conta Wamorzinho é verdade, lembro ter usado essa palavra entre alunos para descrever o rendimento e não ter sido interpretada bem.
A mesma palavra "ignorancia" é o simples desconhecimento, no entanto, ao chamar alguém de ignorante, o mesmo se sentirá ofendido e receberá essa palavra como se a mesma fosse "bruto, brusco, grosseiro". 
Outro exemplo é a palavra "tesão" que de ímpeto, rijeza, passou a ter uma conotação sexual.

Katty


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu entendo medíocre como os colegas portugueses: algo que não é nem bom nem mau, longe de ser excelente ou péssimo. Eu sou um foreiro medíocre (sem problemas, galera) 

Acontece que a palavra sempre foi usada num sentido depreciativo. É um daqueles eufemismos que acabam se revestindo da conotação negativa que originalmente pretendiam ocultar. Mediocridade, no Brasil, virou sinônimo de falta de inteligência, de talento, de ambição. Chamar uma pessoa de 'medíocre' equivale quase a dizer que ela não tem valor.

P.S.: para acrescentar à lista de palavras com significados cambiantes da Katuka, eu me lembrei de um comentário que fiz sofre a palavra *sofrível* num outro _thread_.


----------



## uchi.m

Medíocre não é sinônimo de reba??


----------



## Vanda

Como acontece com quase que todas as palavras, o significado pode variar de acordo com o contexto. Dizer que o rendimento de alguém foi medíocre, por exemplo, significa, quase sempre, ruim, pior que mediano. Dizer que alguém é medíocre pode resultar numa 'guerra mundial'. Arrisco a dizer que hoje usamos medíocre muito mais com o significado pejorativo do que como o seu significado primário de mediano.


----------



## uchi.m

É, a Vanda está certa, _medíocre_ é bem rebinha mesmo.

Uchi.m


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

De fato, na origem, a palavra significava apenas"mediano", mas aqui no Brasil sempre escutei com significado negativo. 

Até.:


----------



## uchi.m

Epa? Ordinário é o mesmo que medíocre?

Quando alguém diz _ordinário_, vem-me à mente aquela imagem de beco sem saída, no meio da noite, onde as moças-da-noite fazem o ponto e o gigolô -- esse sim, ordinário, tão ordinário quanto as meninas -- surge do meio do nevoeiro seco dando as ordens no pedaço, cobrando a taxa.

Medíocre é tipo o Marty McFly quando ele vai para o passado e o cara no filme chama ele de _chicken_, daí ele fica fortão e arrebenta o cara. Era rebinha e depois vira o cara.

Ah, o Marty McFly vai para o passado no 1, e lá ele vê o pai dele, que é chicken --- esse é o medíocre --- e ele dá um jeito e o pai do McFly vira o cara e acaba casando com a mãe dele.

Ordinário, não. Reba, sim.


----------



## Vanda

Combinando: aqui apenas medíocre... antes que eu delete este angu de caroço.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Finalmente me entenderam, eu não me referia ao significado da palavra, mesmo que seja interessante saber.Eu me referi o tempo todo ao modo como é usada.
E a palavra ignorante também não é muito bem vinda.
Alandria vivemos em um país que a grande maioria não teve estudo suficiente para saber que mediocre vem do latim tal tal tal...
O que sabemos é que é uma palavra ofensiva e que seu uso não é bem vindo.
Uchi.m, eu não vejo a palavra ordinária com o mesmo sentido que mediocre.
Penso em ordinária como algo muito vulgar, sem caráter.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu não disse que ordinário é sinônimo de medíocre, apenas quis dizer que, como medíocre, é uma palavra cujo significado original não corresponde ao uso. 

Maiores comentários no outro tópico, antes que a Vanda apague tudo aqui =)

Até.:


----------



## Alandria

WAMORZINHO said:


> Isso jamais me ofenderia, estou aqui para aprender.
> Não sei da origem da palavra mediocre. Mas sei que o uso pode gerar muita confusão.
> Se você não acha que seja uma palavra ofensiva saia por ai falando!
> Boa sorte!



Ué, mas eu saio por aí falando, até porque as pessoas do meu ciclo sabem usá-la. 

Esse assunto é engraçado e é impressionante como se dá valor excessivo ao senso comum às vezes. Vê só, *algumas* pessoas quando se sentem discriminadas por qualquer motivo já abrem a boca pra falar de "racismo" e até "nazismo" (desconhecendo o significado dessas palavras)!! E aí, já pensou se isso pega? E sim, é o MESMO CASO, se é que me entende...




			
				katuka said:
			
		

> A mesma palavra "ignorancia" é o simples desconhecimento, no entanto, ao chamar alguém de ignorante, o mesmo se sentirá ofendido e receberá essa palavra como se a mesma fosse "bruto, brusco, grosseiro".



Exatamente, Katuka. Mas não são todos que a usam com essa acepção.



			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Eu entendo medíocre como os colegas portugueses: algo que não é nem bom nem mau, longe de ser excelente ou péssimo. Eu sou um foreiro medíocre (sem problemas, galera)



E eu também!


----------



## Katuka

Alandria said:


> Ué, mas eu saio por aí falando, até porque as pessoas do meu ciclo sabem usá-la.
> 
> Esse assunto é engraçado e é impressionante como se dá valor excessivo ao senso comum às vezes. Vê só, *algumas* pessoas quando se sentem discriminadas por qualquer motivo já abrem a boca pra falar de "racismo" e até "nazismo" (desconhecendo o significado dessas palavras)!! E aí, já pensou se isso pega? E sim, é o MESMO CASO, se é que me entende...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exatamente, Katuka. Mas não são todos que a usam com essa acepção.
> 
> 
> 
> E eu também!


 

Alandria,

Entendo perfeitamente ao que se refere, e é justamente o meu ponto, mas o que faz deste foro interessante é justamente a divergência de opiniões (e de idades, como deve ter percebido) já que elas refletem o ambiente no qual vivemos.

Se ainda morasse no Chile, provavelmente todos me entenderiam cada palavra, no entanto, aqui até a palavra "insólito" já causou estranheza nos ouvintes em certa oportunidade. Quando me expresso geralmente não falta quem diga que eu falo difícil, o que eu costumo chamar de eloqüência...Admiro alguns escritores checos justamente por essa capacidade de escrever em uma linha o equivalente a cinco (claramente não é o meu caso). Tive que ceder, me abrir a essas diferenças pelo fato de viver em sociedade.
Não se trata de falar errado e sim "entender" e se adaptar a esse entorno já que nem sempre ele será formado exclusivamente de pessoas "cultas" como você menciona (a menos que escolhamos viver unicamente numa elite determinada, ou "círculo" como acredito que tenha se referido) senão o conjunto de cores, pensamentos e culturas diversas. Se não forem os amigos, provavelmente será o vizinho ou mesmo o filho que simplesmente não saiba. Porém inevitavelmente continuará sendo o vizinho ou filho, parte da sua rede de contatos. Porque então não conhecer o entorno? 

O ponto que tocou, referente a essa apologia que as vezes se cria em cima de temas como "racismo", "comunismo" entre outros, sem conhecer sequer a filosofa ou significado, mas pela defesa perante a sensação de perigo, é muito interessante, verídico e atual. Não conheço ainda bem o WR, mas talvez exista algum foro onde isso possa ser discutido.

Um abraço,

Katty


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Alandria, posso te assegurar que a palavra ,mediocre só será bem vinda em poucos 'circulos' de pessoas.
Como eu disse antes, a grande maioria desconhece o significado de muitas palavras, e pelo seu uso, acabam ganhando outro significado, podendo ser totalmente diferente de sua raiz.
O senso comum é sim muito importante. Dou todo o valor para as pessoas ignorantes. Respeito divergências de opiniões, culturas, etc.
São as pessoas ignorantes, com pouco estudo que agregam valores a nossa cultura.
Infelizmente vivemos em um país que as pessoas são na maioria pobres e sem estudo. Se o seu ciclo de amigos sabe o significado da palavra mediocre em latim, não se separe deles jamais pois posso te assegurar que isso é muito raro!
Finalizando, a palavra mediocre não deveria ser usada aqui no Brasil como está sendo, porém não conseguiremos explicar a todos, e o senso comum deverá sim ser valorizado, pois é a opinião da maioria.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Por curiosidade procurei essa palavra no dicionário:
do Lat. _mediocre_

adj. 2 gén., mediano;
meão;
que está entre o bom e o mau;
*ordinário*;
*insignificante*;
*s. m., **aquele ou aquilo que tem pouca qualidade, pouco valor, pouco merecimento;*
_esc., classificação escolar entre o mau e o suficiente._

Acho que nã interpretei tão mal assim, pois se até o dicionário me diz que o significado não é dos melhores, como posso esperar ser bem entendida em outro ciclo de amigos que não seja o da Alandria?​


----------



## uchi.m

É, rapaziada, as palavras são que nem roupa: não se pode usar qualquer uma em qualquer ocasião.

Estou muito filosófico hoje, vou sair para tomar jeito... 

Uchi.m


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Bem, acho que algumas pessoas, como eu, conhecem a origem da palavra *medíocre* mas mesmo assim a empregam como a maioria. E, afinal, dizer que algo é apenas satisfatório, razoável, mais ou menos etc nem sempre agrada. 
Eu não diria para o gerente, por mais bem informado que ele fosse, de um restaurante super requintado que a comida estava _medíocre_.

Até.:


----------



## uchi.m

_Medĩocre_ serve para derrubar o moral do cara.


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> _Medíocre_ serve para derrubar o moral do cara.


 
É verdade. No frigir dos ovos, mesmo quem conhece o significado denotativo de medíocre só deixaria de usar mediano (que todo mundo conhece e não tem erro) para usá-la se quiser se valer um pouquinho do seu sentido conotativo - tipo, para espicaçar um pouco.

No tal restaurante super requintado do Tagarela eu diria ao _maître_ que a comida estava mediana ou medíocre dependendo da razão entre a qualidade da comida e o valor da conta.


----------



## Vanda

> No tal restaurante super requintado do Tagarela eu diria ao _maître_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que a comida estava mediana ou medíocre dependendo da razão entre a qualidade da comida e o valor da conta.



E, mesmo assim, Macu, ouso dizer que, quando você dissesse que a comida dele estava medíocre, acredito que ele ia jogar você com toda a sua mediocridade no olho da rua.http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=5380904


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> E, mesmo assim, Macu, ouso dizer que, quando você dissesse que a comida dele estava medíocre, acredito que ele ia jogar você com toda a sua mediocridade no olho da rua.


 
E nunca mais veria o brilho do meu cartão de crédito 

Mas confirma o que eu disse, que a conotação de medíocre é mais negativa que simplesmente mediano, embora o significado seja o mesmo.


----------

